# Oracle DB Link



## Guest (13. Feb 2009)

Hallo ich hab folgendes Problem:

Ich habe mehrere Rechner auf denen immer das gleiche Programm mit seiner eigenen DB läuft! Alles Oracle.

Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass alle Systeme alle eine User Tabelle nutzen sollen.

Ist es nun via Oracle möglich einen link zu einer anderen DB zu erstellen?

Also System A greift auf seine eigene DB zu und ruft tabelle user auf

localhost.tabelle.user

Diese Tabelle ist aber auf diesem System nicht mehr in der DB verfügbar. Sondern hier haben wir nun den Link zu der anderen DB, wo genau die Tabelle vom Aufbau her gleich da ist.

Geht sowas?

Also, dass ich am Programm ansich nichts ändern muss, sondern nur das ganze an der DB ändere.

Ist sowas möglich, wenn ja wie?


----------



## Ebenius (13. Feb 2009)

Ich weiß, dass es möglich ist. Aber ich hab's noch nie gemacht. Ich mutmaße: Die Tabelle in der Master-DB umbenennen, eine View auf die Tabelle erzeugen mit dem alten Tabellennamen. In den Slave-DBs die Tabelle löschen, einen Datenbank-Link legen und dann eine View mit dem Namen der alten Tabelle anlegen, die auf TabellenName@LinkName verweist.

Aber frag bloß nicht nach Details; das ist Milchglaskugelwissen. :lol:

Happy Hacking!
Ebenius


----------



## Guest (14. Feb 2009)

Jmd. evtl. detailierter Informationen zu diesem Thema?

Also die Aussage, dass es durchaus möglich ist, ist ja schonmal sehr gut.


----------



## Ebenius (14. Feb 2009)

Anonymous hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Jmd. evtl. detailierter Informationen zu diesem Thema?


Der blaue Text oben ist ein Link. ;-) Klick mal drauf, da sind recht detailierte Informationen drin.

Ebenius


----------

